# If it's not Hashis then what is it?



## ButtercupSarah (May 8, 2013)

Hi there, I was diagnosed hypothyroid 8 months ago I was placed on 30 mcg of Armor and have been on that dose ever since. I cannot swallow if I look up and I can always "feel" the fullness in my throat. I have all of the traditional markers.. extreme fatigue, trouble sleeping, TMJ, joint pain, dry skin, the hair in my armpits stopped growing (hard to tell now as I have laser hair removal), scalloped toungue, brain fog, bouts of anger and sadness I can't explain, I sometimes feel like I just can't get enough oxygen....etc etc. I am gluten intolerant (gluten free for 8 months now). Considering testing for celiac.

I know I am hypo...but I want to know why! There has to be an underlying issue. There is a history of wheat allergy, stomach cancer, Multiple sclerosis and Hypothyroid in my family.

Lately I have been developing lumps on my lymph nodes usually small and hard, one in front of my ear, one on the back of my neck, one under my jaw bone.

I'm not getting better, and I just want to understand. Has anybody experienced non hashis hypothyroid and gotten a reason?

This is my original bloodwork, I go back today for more.

THYROID TESTING
T3, FREE 3.1 1.8 - 4.6 pg/ml
T4, FREE 1.25 0.9 - 1.7 ng/dl
TSH 4.090 0.27 - 4.2 uIU/ml
THYROID PEROXIDASE Abs 6.8 <35 IU/ml
THYROGLOBULIN Abs <10.00 <115 IU/ml

ENDOCRINE EVALUATION
CORTISOL 34.3 ug/dl

Normal individuals:
Morning am 7-10: 6.2 - 19.4 ug/dl
Afternoon pm 4-8 : 2.3 - 12.3 ,,

Reverse T3 306 90 - 350 pg/mL *1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good grief!! Why have you been on the minimum starting dose all these months? You are probably non-functional and at a very very bad place. Nothing could be worse than dangling the bone in front of a hungry dof!

Either you need a new doctor or you have not advocated for yourself?? You should have been getting labs every 8 weeks and Armour should have been titrated by 30 mgs. each time until you felt really really good (euthyroid!)

Sorry this has happened to you. I fear more damage has been done than help. Wah!

Also, have you had a scan of your thyroid?

Hugs,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Andros is right, you've been on a small starter dose of Armour for way too long without any proper follow up testing to make sure it's working. I recently switched from Synthroid to Armour and my doctor has me doing labs every 6-8 weeks to see how it's working and if I need a dosage change. Your doctor is ordering the right tests, but he's not ordering them nearly enough.


----------



## ButtercupSarah (May 8, 2013)

I had bloodwork done again and they have agreed to ultrasound my thyroid in 2 weeks. She is also having my do a spit test for my adrenal function. Still no raise in my armor....hoping that comes with the bloodwork.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

ButtercupSarah said:


> I had bloodwork done again and they have agreed to ultrasound my thyroid in 2 weeks. She is also having my do a spit test for my adrenal function. Still no raise in my armor....hoping that comes with the bloodwork.


How are things going, any news on the blood tests? Personally I would tell this doctor we're either increasing it or I'm finding a doctor who actually knows what they're doing. In a polite way of course.

When I first became hypothyroid in my early twenties, it was claimed that I didn't have Hashi's. My doctors know better then that, as surgery showed it 5 years later. It may be that things are just starting out for you and not showing up yet with all the markers. There are people that just have a naturally underactive thyroid, and if it's something that runs in your family then this may be the case. Certain procedures like hysterectomies can cause transient or long term thyroid issues. Certain racial backgrounds have a higher chance of this. My family is largely from Northern Italy, which has a history of thyroid issues, including goiters. There's a lot of factors that can make up why you have what you have and it can be hard to find the right answers.

I hope you are starting to get the help you need. :hugs:


----------



## ButtercupSarah (May 8, 2013)

Airmid said:


> How are things going, any news on the blood tests? Personally I would tell this doctor we're either increasing it or I'm finding a doctor who actually knows what they're doing. In a polite way of course.
> 
> When I first became hypothyroid in my early twenties, it was claimed that I didn't have Hashi's. My doctors know better then that, as surgery showed it 5 years later. It may be that things are just starting out for you and not showing up yet with all the markers. There are people that just have a naturally underactive thyroid, and if it's something that runs in your family then this may be the case. Certain procedures like hysterectomies can cause transient or long term thyroid issues. Certain racial backgrounds have a higher chance of this. My family is largely from Northern Italy, which has a history of thyroid issues, including goiters. There's a lot of factors that can make up why you have what you have and it can be hard to find the right answers.
> 
> I hope you are starting to get the help you need. :hugs:


Airmid,

They finally gave me a script to run my antibodies after my U/S came back abnormal with a few cysts. I asked my Dr. to raise my armor to 45mcg and she agreed as my TSH (although I know it isn't that important) Went BACK UP from my last bloodwork a full point...First blood 4.09, Second blood 2.08, Third 3.09. My antibodies have not been run since March of 2013 so it's about time! I am only 26 years old and I have never had a hysterectomie or any surgeries (except wisdom teeth).

I have started going to a new Dr. who perscribe me an MRI which I did today and an evoked potentials test as she is concerned about MS...failed the neuro tests, and years of tingling, numbness, and a weak left side.

Thank you for all of your help, I had to beg for the U/S, but I'm learning to speak up and advocate for myself.


----------



## Madison Marie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank goodness you are getting some testing done. It can be hard to advocate for yourself, I know that first hand. I tend to not want to upset people. However, after spending far too long feeling like hell and getting no answers, it became much easier. I was blessed with a good doctor for a long time (before all of this). I had no idea the battle I was facing when I started getting sick.

Right now it sounds like your doctor isn't terrible. As long as you are able to get what you need from him/her, you might as well stick it out. Just don't be afraid to branch out if you don't feel like you are getting anywhere.


----------

